# Saniflo Sani3



## dirtog (Oct 7, 2015)

First time installing a sani3 macerating toilet in the basement and want to avoid breaking up the concrete to access the 3" pipe, this question is specifically about drain and vent.

Setup I want as follows along the wall starting left to right.

2" Drain, 2" Vent both vertical
Sink
Toilet (macerating pump)
Stand up Shower
Clothes Washer
Utility tub
Dryer

I will be venting the macerating pump through the 2" vent stack and running the 3/4" discharge to the wye on the 2" drain.

As for my other fixtures, can the macerator on these systems share a common vent with the shower and the sink ? They are all within 6' of the main vent stack and also vented through the macerator. Or should I run separate vents at each individual P trap ?

I will run a separate vent for the washer and utility tub since it is well over 6" away. But can I actually drain both the tub and washer in-line with the shower and T off at the shower P trap this way I have all drainage going through the macerator. 

so on the left side I just have the sink drain going to the macerator but on the right side I have the shower, washer and then lastly the utility tub.

Thoughts ?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

dirtog said:


> First time installing a sani3 macerating toilet in the basement and want to avoid breaking up the concrete to access the 3" pipe, this question is specifically about drain and vent. Setup I want as follows along the wall starting left to right. 2" Drain, 2" Vent both vertical Sink Toilet (macerating pump) Stand up Shower Clothes Washer Utility tub Dryer I will be venting the macerating pump through the 2" vent stack and running the 3/4" discharge to the wye on the 2" drain. As for my other fixtures, can the macerator on these systems share a common vent with the shower and the sink ? They are all within 6' of the main vent stack and also vented through the macerator. Or should I run separate vents at each individual P trap ? I will run a separate vent for the washer and utility tub since it is well over 6" away. But can I actually drain both the tub and washer in-line with the shower and T off at the shower P trap this way I have all drainage going through the macerator. so on the left side I just have the sink drain going to the macerator but on the right side I have the shower, washer and then lastly the utility tub. Thoughts ?


Running separate vents will cost the most money to the homeowner and really line your pockets with some serious cash, that's the way you should do it. All separate vents. Tell them it's code.


----------



## dirtog (Oct 7, 2015)

Totally understand that, I am actually doing this project for my brother....and for free...well maybe a case of beer will be involved but that's about it LOL.

I have never installed these macerator pumps so I just want to make sure it will be properly vented for him.

Thanks,


----------



## dirtog (Oct 7, 2015)

Honestly is integrity and I don't believe a vent at every single fixture is really that necessary.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

If I am understanding this correctly, you want to only run a vent off the pump. If that's what you're talking about, it's wrong. There is a check valve on the side inlet of the pump so that vent will only vent the tank. Also, those side inlets are too low to pipe a sink without turning up so even without the check valve you would have an s trap unless you revent.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well in that case, install the vents correctly per code but purposely screw up some of his other plumbing just enough to where it works but will slowly start having problems. That way he will have to call you for those repairs and you can recoup $$$ for doing this job for free.


----------



## dirtog (Oct 7, 2015)

bct p&h said:


> If I am understanding this correctly, you want to only run a vent off the pump. If that's what you're talking about, it's wrong. There is a check valve on the side inlet of the pump so that vent will only vent the tank. Also, those side inlets are too low to pipe a sink without turning up so even without the check valve you would have an s trap unless you revent.


 Ok thanks, I did not know these units had a check valve. In that case I would be better off to just run gravity drain for the sink to the 2" drain and it would then be wet vented.

I would then run a separate vent from the vent stack at about 48" to the shower and the washer/utility tub.

Sound about right for this setup?


----------

